# Hurra, Hurra, der neue PC ist (hoffentlich bald) da



## Piri777 (22. April 2014)

Liebe Community,

vielen Dank für diese Plattform und die Chance, von erfahrenen und versierten Usern Tipps & Tricks zu bekommen. 

Nachdem ich jetzt viele Jahre einen PC nutzte, dieser aber langsam den Geist aufgibt, soll es nun ein neuer PC werden. Anfangs war ich komplett überfordert vom Überangebot der verschiedenen Komponenten, doch mittlerweile hat sich der Dickicht der Technik ein wenig gelüftet  Aber eben nicht vollends. Habe nach langem hin und her mich für hardwareversand.de als Lieferanten entschieden und dort meinen PC selbst zusammengestellt. Anbei dann die Liste meiner Komponenten + Kommentar von mir:

*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7-4770K Box, LGA1150 - 289,11€

Soweit ich weiß, ist der 4770K im Vergleich zum etwas günstigeren 4770 besser geeignet zum Übertakten, was ich eigentlich nicht vorhabe. Allerdings dachte ich mir, dass bei einem PC von knapp 2000€ die 30€ Unterschied kaum etwas ausmachen. Ist der denn wirklich nur beim Übertakten besser, oder lohnt sich der Prozessor anderweitig noch irgendwie? Andere Vorschläge als Alternative?

*Mainboard* ASRock Z87 Extreme3, Sockel 1150, ATX - 91,77€

Da bin ich generell ein wenig überfragt und habe auf gute Bewertungen vertraut und ein wenig vom Preis her geschaut, dass es nicht zu teuer und nicht zu günstig ist. Alternativen?

*Arbeitsspeicher* 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 2x 58,24€

Steht für mich eigentlich relativ sicher fest, denke, dass man da nicht viel falsch machen kann (Oder?  )

*Gehäuse* NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - White , ATX, ohne Netzteil - 100,46€

Finde ich schick und habe nur Gutes darüber gehört. Wenn es vom Platz her ausreichend ist (meine Recherchen lassen das vermuten), dann würde ich das gerne nehmen.

*Grafikkarte*  Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 Ti iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS Edition, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort - 759,49€

So, die liebe Grafikkarte. Mal wieder Dreh- und Angelpunkt des Setups. Lange hin und her überlegt. Wirklich nötig? Wirklich fast 800€ für eine Grafikkarte? Wie ist der Unterschied zu 500€ Karten? Ist sie wirklich empfehlenswert? Haut sie das System auf Jahre nach vorne oder "besiegt" sie grade so eine R9 290X von MSI im Benchmark und bei Werten der Kühlung und Lautstärke? Da bin ich besonders gespannt auf eure Vorschläge und Ideen!

*Netzteil* Corsair Enthusiast Series RM650, Modular, 80 Plus Gold 650 Watt - 98,00€

Reichen 650 Watt für mein Setup? Soweit ich gelesen habe, sollten sie das, weiß ich aber eben nicht genau. Wichtig war mir das 80 Plus Zertifikat.

*Festplatte* WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's - 49,90€

Gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, denke ich.

*SSD* Crucial M500 240GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm - 97,50€

Theoretisch wäre auch eine kleinere SSD möglich, aber mit 240GB ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Oder? 

*Prozessorlüfter* Scythe Ashura Shadow Edition, für alle Sockel geeignet - 44,52€

Auch hier nur auf Rezensionen und Berichten gestützt. Soll gut sein, soll leise sein (dank weniger Umdrehungen pro Minute) und generell geeignet für meinen PC. Stimmt das oder braucht's einen anderen?

= 1920€


Das sind wohl so, denke ich, die wichtigsten Komponenten. Ich höre immer wieder Meinungen, dass man lieber halb so viel Geld für einen PC ausgibt und dann in 2-3 Jahren, den Bedürfnissen entsprechend, aufrüstet. Das verstehe ich vollkommen, bin aber ehrlich gesagt lieber jemand, der einmal Geld ausgibt und dann 4-5 Jahre Ruhe hat und am besten gar nichts groß am PC selbst verändern muss. Mag falsche Angst am Umbau sein, aber so denke ich momentan zumindest. Meine Fragen an das Setup sind:

*1.* Macht das so Sinn? Gibt es einen unnötigen Flaschenhals, was die Leistung angeht? Gibt es eine Komponente, die gar nicht reinpasst?

*2.* Wieviel Geld könnte sich sparen lassen, wenn man auf ein paar Prozentpunkte Leistung verzichtet? Ich schaue mir Benchmarks an, kann ihnen aber nicht so viele Informationen entnehmen, wie man eigentlich sollte (und bräuchte, um davon eine Entscheidung abhängig zu machen). Ich bin fürchterlich schlecht darin, zu unterscheiden, ob eine Grafikkarte für 600€ jetzt einen Meilenstein schlechter ist, als die aktuelle für 700 oder vielleicht nur einen Tick schlechter ist. Wichtig bei der Grafikkarte ist mir übrigens, dass sie wohl sehr leise und sehr kühl ist (im Vergleich zu ähnlich starken Grafikkarten).

*3.* Sonstige Ratschläge, Optionen, besser harmonisierende Komponenten? Passt das Netzteil in das Setup? Ist das Gehäuse ausreichend? Wo könnten Schwachpunkte sein? Einmal mit dem Vorschlaghammer das komplette Setup auseinander nehmen, bitte 


*Nutzung und Absichten mit dem PC* Ich möchte auf Jahre diverse (mal mehr, mal weniger) intensive Spiele spielen und das möglichst auf hohen (höchsten) Einstellungen. Übertakten möchte ich nicht, ich will mit dem PC so Spaß haben, wie er bei mir ankommt. Aktuelle Spiele sind zum Beispiel Landmark, TESO und in Zukunft einige Rennspiele, EverQuest Next und was die nächste Zeit im Bereich RPG/MMORPG und vielleicht auch Shooter/Racing so ansteht. The Witcher 3 wird super. 


Wow, wurde dann doch mehr, als ich ursprünglich wollte. Ich hoffe, ich konnte wenigstens alle Details und Informationen preisgeben, die für ein Urteil und für Tipps notwendig sind. Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus und wünsche einen angenehmen Abend. 

Liebe Grüße,
Pierre


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2014)

eine 800 euro-grafikkarte?
was kann die noch? kaffee kochen?

ich persönlich halte ein 2.000 euro budget auch für deutlich zu hoch gegriffen. 
ich bin mir sicher, dass dir die nette community hier ein system für die hälfte zusammenstellt, mit unbedeutend geringerer performance. 
4 bis 5 jahre ruhe wirst du ohnehin nicht haben, wenn du immer alles mit hohen oder höchsten einstellungen spielen willst.


----------



## Piri777 (22. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eine 800 euro-grafikkarte?
> was kann die noch? kaffee kochen?



Das war mir besonders wichtig! Integrierte Kaffefunktion sollte eigentlich jede aktuelle Grafikkarte haben, meine ich 

Aber im Ernst: Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich mich hier mal angemeldet und den Post geschrieben. Ich kann schrecklich schlecht einschätzen, wie die Abstände zu den jeweilig günstigeren Produkten sind. Das Setup ist so das obere Limit meines Budgets und das Limit dessen, was ich irgendwie an Leistung spannend finde. 32gb RAM mit 'nem Hexacore und dazu 5 Titans als SLI brauch ich nicht zwingend  

Ich möchte nur gerne auf der sicheren Seite sein, ein paar Jahre Ruhe haben und fröhlich das zocken können, was ich möchte und mich nicht von meinem PC limitieren lassen. Da darf es dann gerne auch mal ein wenig mehr sein, preislich gesehen. 

lg Pierre


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2014)

Ist schon ein enormes Budget. Meiner Meinung nach könntest du da noch einiges einsparen: 

Ich persönlich würde mir z. B. eine Grafikkarte für 300 bis 400 Euro anstatt eine für 700+ Euro kaufen. Wenn du nicht gerade mehrere Monitore oder extreme Auflösungen nutzt, reicht auch eine R9 290 für 350 bis 400 Euro völlig aus (für Full HD dürfte auch eine GTX 770 oder R9 280x für ca. 300 Euro). Wenn die Karten dann nicht mehr reichen (was zwei bis drei Jahre mindestens dauern dürfte), dann kannst du ja nochmal für's gleiche Geld eine neue Karte kaufen, die bis dahin leistungsmäßig deutlich über der 780 Ti liegen dürfte.

Prozessor ist so eine Frage: Wenn du den hauptsächlich zum Zocken nutzen willst, dürfte ein i5 + Lüfter + Übertaktung die deutlich günstigere Lösung sein, ohne spürbar an Spieleleistung zu verlieren. Wenn du unbedingt einen i7 brauchst, aber nicht unbedingt übertakten willst und keine integrierte Grafikeinheit brauchst, wäre ein Xeon e3 1230 v3 eine günstigere Lösung (quasi ein i7 ohne die genannten Features für fast 100 Euro weniger).

*edit*
Wenn du mit der Grafikkarte Kaffee kochen willst, nimm eine r9 290x mit Standardkühler oder eine alte GTX 480, die sind für ihre Temperaturprobleme bekannt


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2014)

Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, mehr als ca. 1000€ auszugeben. Das wäre die Obergrenze, die heutzutage sinnvoll ist. Die Zeiten, in denen ein HALBwegs guter PC 800-900€ kostete und man erst für 1500-2000€ einen wirklich guten PC bekam, sind lange vorbei.

Das Maximum, was sinnvoll ist: core i7-4770k (wenn man übertakten will) oder Xeon E3-1230v3 (wenn man nicht übertakten will), 8GB RAM und eine AMD R9 290 ohne X. Alles, was mehr kostet, bringt nur wenig Mehrleistung. Und als "Drumherum" ein Gehäuse für 50-80€, Netzteil 60€, 1000GB Festplatte 50€, für den Komfort noch ne SSD mit 120GB für 70€... das war's an sich schon. Mainboard und CPU-Kühler, je nach dem, ob man übertakten will oder nicht, für 60 - 140€ bzw. 20-40€.

Also: lieber zwischendurch mal nachrüsten als zu glauben, ein doppelt so teurer PC "hält" auch doppelt so lange. Wenn zB in 2 Jahren der 1000€-PC nicht mehr für Deine Ansprüche reichen SOLLTE, bekommst Du für erneut 1000€ einen viel besseren PC, als wenn Du jetzt 2000€ ausgibst - zudem wirst Du ja Gehäuse, Netzteil, Laufwerke behalten können, du musst also nicht mal nen komplett neuen PC holen, und du bekommst für die alte CPU, Board, RAM und Grafikkarte ja auch noch Geld, d.h. für vermutlich nur ca 500€ effektiv würdest Du dann per Aufrüstung nen PC bekommen, der viel besser sein wird, als wenn Du jetzt 2000€ ausgibst. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit "musst" Du sogar nur mal die Grafikkarte aufrüsten nach vlt. 2 Jahren und erst nach weiteren 2 Jahren auch noch CPU und ne neue Karte.

 ach ja: was hattest Du denn bisher für nen PC?


Zu Deinem eigenen Vorschlag: viele ist an sich schon gut, aber folgendes würde ich ändern:

- eine GTX 780 Ti bringt nur 10-15% mehr als die AMD R9 290 ohne X, die nur 380€ kostet mit einer ruhigen Kühlung (zB Sapphire Tri-X OC), und schon die ist von der Leistung her eher "High End" - an sich würde sogar eine GTX 770 oder AMD R9 280X für je ca 270€ fürs Erste völlig reichen, und dann rüstest Du halt die Grafikkarte etwas früher nach, als wenn Du ne teurere Karte nimmst.

- das Netzteil ist viel zu viel. Das ist zwar ein Top-Modell, aber grad bei dieser sehr effizienten Serie reichen auch 480-550W völlig aus, oder auch ein BeQuiet L8 für um die 60-70€.

- SSD ist gut, aber wenn Du nicht unbedingt auch ein paar Games draufmachen willst, würde eine mit 120GB locker reichen - der Aufpreis zu 240Gb ist aber ja nicht hoch, kannst Du also so lassen

- das Gehäuse ist schon sehr teuer für heutige Maßstäbe. Wenn es Dir gefällt usw., okay - aber es gibt auch gute um die 50-60€, und FALLS die dort mitgelieferten Lüfter zu laut sein sollten, kann man sich 1-2 neue dazuholen. Dass billige Gehäuse innen evtl. zu warm werden, ist auch schon lange nicht mehr so.

- mit CPU, Board und CPU-Kühler hängt es halt davon ab. ob Du unbedingt übertakten willst oder nicht. ^^ Wenn ja, dann passt das, wobei ich eher ein Board für 120€ nehmen würde. ASRock bietet da immer ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Wenn nein, dann Xeon E3-1230v3 als CPU, der ist wie ein i7 nur ohne eigene Grafik und mit nem Tick weniger Takt, und als Board zB eines der ASRock H87-Modelle unter 100€ und ein Kühler für 25-30€.

- RAM: 16GB bzw. "mehr als 8GB" bringen auf absehbare Zeit noch nix, aber wenn Du sichergehen willst, dann nimm ruhig 16GB - aber lieber ein Set 2x8GB statt 4x4GB


----------



## Piri777 (22. April 2014)

Vielen Dank, für die Antworten 

In Anbetracht eurer Tipps, habe ich mal ein wenig an der Konfiguration herumgespielt und dieser PC kam bei raus: 

Mein neuer PC 

Ich gebe zu, es fällt mir schon irgendwie schwer, den PC so runterzustufen. Klingt blöde, aber es macht mir Spaß, wenn ich 'n Highend PC vor mir stehen habe.

Wäre der denn immer noch sinnvoll und für einige Zeit ausreichend auf hohen Stufen? Viel tiefer möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gehen. 

lg Pierre

PS: Ich habe das Netzteil mal drin gelassen, da ich keine passende Alternative auf der Seite gefunden habe. Da wäre ich über ein Modell dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2014)

Wenn Du eh schon so viel Budget hast, dann nimm wenigstens den Xeon E3-1230v3. Und wenn es 16GB RAM sein sollen, dann lieber Einmal so ein Kit 16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - der Rest kann so bleiben, wobei der Kühler viel zu übertrieben ist, da Du ja nicht übertaktest.

 Ach ja: wozu noch ne USB3.0-Karte? Das Board hat doch genug USB-Anschlüsse, oder hast Du ungewöhnlich viele USB-Geräte? Wenn das Board vlt. grad so "zu wenig" hat, dann nimm lieber ein anderes, was genug hat - das ist günstiger und unkomplizierter als ne zusatzkarte


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2014)

Ich würde bei dem Prozessor (oder beim E3 1230 v3) evtl. noch ein günstigeres H87 Mainboard nehmen. Die Z87 Mainboards sind vor allem zum Übertakten interessant, der i5 4570 und der E3 1230 v3 sind dafür aber nicht wirklich geeignet. Auch beim Lüfter könntest du, wenn du nicht übertakten willst, noch ca. 20 Euro einsparen. Wenn du doch übertakten willst, solltest du einen der Intel k-Prozessoren nehmen (z. B. i5 4670k oder den i7 4770k, der aber halt deutlich teurer ist).


----------



## Darkiii (23. April 2014)

Xeon E3 1230 v3 Prozessor nehmen, H87 Mainbord und den RAM von Herbboy.

Damit bist du für die nächsten Spielegenerationen bestens gerüstet


----------



## Piri777 (23. April 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Ich bin nun schon deutlich weiter bei der Gestaltung und Zusammenstellung meines Computers. Ich habe die letzte Zeit viel rumprobiert und dabei eure Ratschläge beherzigt. 

Mein neuer PC Teil 2

Das wäre nun das gute Stück. Dazu ein paar Anmerkungen und Fragen:

*1.* Die Grafikkarte hat mir jemand empfohlen, dem ich eine Menge Knowhow in Sachen Computer & Technik zuschreibe. Kann man diese astrein empfehlen? Gibt es preislich ähnliche Grafikkarten mit eventuell mehr Leistung oder besserer Kühlung oder geringerer Lautstärke? 

*2.* Wie sehr macht sich die fehlende GPU des XEON bemerkbar? Ich lese, dass die unterschiede zum 4770 recht gering sind, kann man das so stehen lassen? Ist der Unterschied (vielleicht in 2 Jahren) spürbar?

*3.* Ich kann beim Konfigurator der Seite, warum auch immer, kein Netzteil unter 630W auswählen. Die Seite hat massig Netzteile unter 600W zur Auswahl, nur eben nicht beim Konfigurator. Heißt das, dass mein PC dann doch 630W braucht? Ist das ein Fehler? Sollte ich diesbezüglich den Support anschreiben und ein passendes Netzteil "manuell" hinzufügen?

*4.* Ihr habt mir den Tipp zu einem H87 Mainboard gegeben. Gibt da nun aber wieder viele dieser Art und ich wusste nicht genau, welches davon ich nehmen soll. Ist das ausgewählte Mainboard in Ordnung? Gäbe es sinnvolle (bessere, günstigere) Alternativen oder ist das Mainboard sogar völlig ungeeignet?

*5.* Passt alles zusammen? Sind Schwächen im System?

*6.* Ganz wichtig: Auf längere Sicht ein einwandfreies Vergnügen beim Zocken garantiert? Project Cars, EverQuest Next, TESO, The Witcher 3, Dragon Age: Inquisition, vielleicht Watch_Dogs...alles prima spielbar? Ich würde wirklich eher ungern schon "bald" nachrüsten müssen, um Spiele in (mindestens) hohen Einstellungen, wenn nicht sogar in höchsten Einstellungen spielen zu können.


Ich danke Euch sehr für die Hilfe, die Geduld und die Ratschläge und freue mich dann schon bald auf einen neuen, superduper PC 

lg Pierre

Edit: Augen auf im Forumsverkehr. Habe es völlig verschwitzt, dass mir ein H87 von ASRock empfohlen wurde. Die Seite hat nun mehrere in ungefähr ähnlichen Preisklassen. Welches davon sollte ich wählen?

*1.* ASRock Z87 Extreme3 - 90€

*2.* ASRock Z87 Pro4 - 90€

*3.* ASRock Z87 Pro3 - 80€


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2014)

Piri777 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Ich bin nun schon deutlich weiter bei der Gestaltung und Zusammenstellung meines Computers. Ich habe die letzte Zeit viel rumprobiert und dabei eure Ratschläge beherzigt.
> 
> ...


 in dem Preisbereich ist die Top. Nennenswert besser wird es erst mit einer R9 290 für 370-380€. Ob eine andere nun NOCH leiser ist, kann ich nicht sagen - gut und leise sind auch die MSI und Asus mit 2 Lüftern und die Gigabyte mit 3 Lüftern. Und FALLS eine Karte Dir zu laut wäre: man kann mit nem Tool (MSI-Afterburner) den Lüfter auch mehr auf silent einstellen, dann viele Karten sind ab Werk so eingestellt, dass die zB 60 Grad nicht überschreiten sollen, weil das auf dem Papier in Tests gut aussieht - dabei wären auch 80 Grad kein Problem. Wenn man dann selber einstellt, dass die Lüfter erst ab 70 Grad schneller drehen sollen, ist die Karte dann leiser, ohne dass es eine Gefahr ist






> *2.* Wie sehr macht sich die fehlende GPU des XEON bemerkbar? Ich lese, dass die unterschiede zum 4770 recht gering sind, kann man das so stehen lassen? Ist der Unterschied (vielleicht in 2 Jahren) spürbar?


 Die Grafikeinheit spielt Null Rolle, wenn man sowieso eine Grafikkarte benutzt. Und ansonsten sind die identisch, der Xeon hat 0,1 GHz weniger Takt, was kein Schwein merken wird 




> *3.* Ich kann beim Konfigurator der Seite, warum auch immer, kein Netzteil unter 630W auswählen. Die Seite hat massig Netzteile unter 600W zur Auswahl, nur eben nicht beim Konfigurator. Heißt das, dass mein PC dann doch 630W braucht? Ist das ein Fehler? Sollte ich diesbezüglich den Support anschreiben und ein passendes Netzteil "manuell" hinzufügen?


 das liegt am Konfigurator, weil die Grafikkartenhersteller oft übertreiben mit den Watt-Werten, damit auch ein sehr mieses Netzteil reicht. Denn ein NoName mit 550W ist am Ende vlt nur so stark wie ein Markenmodell mit 350W, was evlt nicht mehr reichen würde - daher sagen die "600W", obwohl ein Markenmodell mit 450W locker reichen würde. Du kannst aber auch die Einzelteile ohne Konfigurator ganz normal in den Warenkorb legen, auch ein Netzteil, und erst dann links im Produktmenü bei "Service" den "Rechner-Zusammenbau" zufügen.



> *4.* Ihr habt mir den Tipp zu einem H87 Mainboard gegeben. Gibt da nun aber wieder viele dieser Art und ich wusste nicht genau, welches davon ich nehmen soll. Ist das ausgewählte Mainboard in Ordnung? Gäbe es sinnvolle (bessere, günstigere) Alternativen oder ist das Mainboard sogar völlig ungeeignet?


 solange es alle Anschlüsse hat, die Du brauchst, ist das 1A.



> *5.* Passt alles zusammen? Sind Schwächen im System?


 Schwächen: die WD Black bringt Dir rein gar keine Vorteile, die kostet nur unnötig mehr als eine normale mit 7200 U/Min und bringt Dir maximal einen lauteren PC, da die Black gern mal "rumbrummt" - nimm irgendeine um die 50€ mit 7200U/Min.

Und nochmal die Frage: WOZU NIMMST DU ZUSÄTZLICH NOCH EINE USB3.0-KARTE?????

 Ansonsten passt alles



> *6.* Ganz wichtig: Auf längere Sicht ein einwandfreies Vergnügen beim Zocken garantiert? Project Cars, EverQuest Next, TESO, The Witcher 3, Dragon Age: Inquisition, vielleicht Watch_Dogs...alles prima spielbar? Ich würde wirklich eher ungern schon "bald" nachrüsten müssen, um Spiele in (mindestens) hohen Einstellungen, wenn nicht sogar in höchsten Einstellungen spielen zu können.


 für den Preis geht es nicht besser - das einzig noch vertretbare wäre halt wie gesagt eine AMD R9 290 für 100€ Aufpreis. Aber alles drüber ist dann nur noch ein kleines bisschen besser, und vermutlich wird Dir die R9 280X lange genug reichen. Wenn die mal vlt. in 2 Jahren nicht mehr reicht bekommst Du vermutlich für deren Gebrauchtreis + die "gesparten" 100€ ne Karte, die mind. gleichgut oder sogar besser als eine R9 290 ist.


Wegen ASRock: WENN dann auch H87, das wäre dann das H87 Pro4, aber da gibt es grad nicht auf Lager. Das Board von Gigabyte ist aber auch gut.


----------



## Piri777 (23. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und nochmal die Frage: WOZU NIMMST DU ZUSÄTZLICH NOCH EINE USB3.0-KARTE?????



Ich wusste, da war was! 

Vielen Dank! Mein PC ist dann quasi soweit im Endstadium. Ein Problem hat sich allerdings noch aufgetan, als ich mal aus Neugierde auf "Bestellen" gegangen bin: Mein CPU Kühler ist zu schwer, um ihn direkt einzubauen. Er würde separat mitgeliefert werden. Das selbe Schicksal teilen diverse andere Kühler. Wie sieht es da aus? Reicht beispielsweise dieser Kühler - Scythe Katana 3, nur Intel oder sind solche 20€ Kühler ein Dorn im Auge des Systems? Er würde direkt mitmontiert werden können. Gibt es da von Euch Empfehlungen für leichte Kühler oder empfehlt ihr dringend auf schwere Kühler, die dann eben eingebaut werden?


Ich denke, das wäre dann wohl meine letzte Frage. Eventuell überleg ich nochmal mit dem Gehäuse, aber sonst steht mein PC. Danke 

lg Pierre


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2014)

Auch der bei der "boxed"-CPU mitgelieferte würde reichen und soll auch gar nicht so laut sein, erst recht wenn Du ein gedämmtes Gehäuse hast - einer um die 20€ ist dann halt nochmal leiser. Aber eine Montage wäre auch nicht schwer. Vlt. bestellt einfach mal ohne Zusatzkühler, sondern mit dem Box-Kühler (dafür steht das Kürzel Bx bei dem Xeon dabei), und FALLS der Dir zu laut ist, kaufst Du doch noch einen Kühler für 20-30€ nach.


----------



## Piri777 (25. April 2014)

Vielen Dank nochmal!

Ich habe den PC jetzt fertig und würde gerne spätestens morgen bestellen. Aktuell sind alle Komponenten sofort verfügbar - juhu! Allerdings hakt es jetzt an der Netzwerkkarte und das verunsichert mich nun. Da fehlen mir mal wieder die Erfahrungswerte. Ich werde den PC über Wlan in's Internet schicken und habe einen n-Standard Router (Easybox von Vodafone). Kann mir jemand eine Netzwerkkarte für maximal 30€ empfehlen, die aktuell auf hardwareversand.de verfügbar ist? Das wäre super nett und der letzte Schritt zum neuen PC. Besondere Bedürfnisse an die Karte habe ich nicht, sollte eben "ordentlich" und zuverlässig, recht schnell übertragen. Danke!

lg Pierre


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2014)

Ich würde da einfach nen Stick nehmen, die sind an sich gut - vlt von AVM einen. Schau halt, dass der auch bis 300mbit kann.


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2014)

lan-verbindung ist definitiv nicht möglich?


----------



## Piri777 (25. April 2014)

Router steht im Wohnzimmer, mein Zimmer liegt im ersten Stock. Ich glaube, das Kabelmanagement könnte man als "abenteuerlich" bezeichnen *g*


----------



## Piri777 (25. April 2014)

Ich nochmal 

Wollte eben den PC bestellen, da alle Komponenten verfügbar sind. Klick mich durch alles durch - zack, Mainboard ausverkauft. Jetzt eine kurze Frage: ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer ist das in Ordnung, bedenkenlos nehmen oder gibt es eine bessere Alternative im selben Preisbereich? OC und solche Sachen müssen dabei nicht beachtet werden. Muss nur sofort lieferbar sein. Danke!

lg Pierre

Edit: Das Mainboard gilt wohl auch eher als Mainboard für Leute, die übertakten wollen. Es wurde mir allerdings dennoch empfohlen und gilt als ein gutes Mainboard. Natürlich darf es auch günstiger sein, aber wenn es "an sich" gut ist, würde ich auch den Preis bezahlen.


----------



## Piri777 (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo und schönen guten Abend,

gesterm kam dann nun mein PC und soweit ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Doch an einen normalen Gebrauch ist nicht zu denken - das Bild flackert sehr stark oben und unten am Bildschirm, bis hin zum kompletten Absturz. Ich habe mehrfach die Grafikkartentreiber de und wieder installiert, habe sogar Windows komplett neu draufgespielt und habe einen "Fachmann gefragt", der ebenfalls überfordert schien. 

Angefangen hat es damit, dass es über DVI gar nicht klappte, sehr wild flackerte. Dann hab ich es mit HDMI probiert und dort hatte ich ein Bild, welches zu klein für den Monitor war - überall am Rand waren ca 2-3 schwarzer Rand. Das kann ich allerdings mit Overscan auf 0% beheben, dann wackelt der Bildschirm aber wieder. Der Asus 248H läuft mit Full HD Auflösung und 60hz, daran habe ich nichts geändert. Sobald ich die Auflösung auf unter 1600x900 stelle geht ess ebenfalls gut. Auch geht es, solange ich nur Windows installiere. Sobald ich die Grafikkartentreiber (egal ob von CD oder Internet) installiere, fängt es wieder an. Gestern konnte ich 2 Stunden am Stück problemlos den PC nutzen, sogar spielen war möglich. Heute morgen, ohne mein Zutun, geht er wieder nicht. Auch einen älteren Treiber habe ich probiert, das ging dann teilweise, aber das Bild war leicht unscharf. Mittlerweile erkennt er, ebenfalls ohne mein Zutun, die USB Geräte nicht mehr - weiteres Rumprobieren aktuell nicht möglich.

Gibt es da eine einfache Lösung, die ich übersehen habe? Sollte ich den PC bei hardwareversand.de einschicken oder vlt sogar ganz zurückgeben und neu konfigurieren/wo anders kaufen? Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht und frustriert, dass das so einen Verlauf nimmt.  

lg Pierre


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2014)

Was hast Du denn jetzt für ne CPU genommen? Hört sich aber schwer nach einer defekten Grafikkarte an, vielleicht aber auch Mainboard. Kannst Du die Grafikkarte in einem anderen PC testen? Schau mal, ob die richtig eingerastet im Slot drinsteckt.

Und sind auch die Mainboardtreiber ALLE aktuell installiert?


----------



## Blechbuex (1. Mai 2014)

Ich warte erst noch auf DDR 4 Mainboards und die neuen Cpus.Wahrscheinlich dauerts nur noch ein paar Wochen bis das neue Zeug rauskommt.
Nochmal mach ich nicht den gleichen Fehler wie damals mit DDR2,...wenige Tage später kam DDR3 raus,und meine Kiste war schon veraltet.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2014)

Blechbuex schrieb:


> Ich warte erst noch auf DDR 4 Mainboards und die neuen Cpus.Wahrscheinlich dauerts nur noch ein paar Wochen bis das neue Zeug rauskommt.


 Und dann? ^^  Du willst also warten, wobei du nicht mal weißt, wie die neuen CPUs bei Preis-Leistung sind, dazu dann sauteures DDR4 kaufen, was aber in der Praxis vermutlich keinen Unterschied macht zu DDR3? 

DDR3 hatte bei den CPUs, für die es sowohl Boards mit DDR2 als auch mit DDR3 gab, schon keinen nennenswerten Unterschied gebracht. Und bei DDR3 aktuell merkst Du zwischen den verschiedenen Taktraten auch keine Unterschiede, weil RAM eben eh schon "viel zu schnell" für die CPUs sind. Kein Schwein wird in absehbarer Zeit DDR4 wirklich "brauchen", es wird halt nur irgendwann der Standard sein, und dann wird DDR3 irgendwann teurer als DDR4 - zuerst wird aber DDR4 sauteuer sein, ich halte davon nichts, WEGEN DDR4 darauf zu warten.

Aber klar: du kannst noch warten und dann mal schauen, wie es aussieht - vlt. wird DDR4 doch nicht teurer als gleichviel DDR3 sein. Würde mich aber wundern, wenn die neuen CPUs mit DDR4 einen klaren Vorteil haben im Vergleich zu DDR3. Ne Ausnahme wäre die interne Grafikeinheit, die profitiert vom schnelleren RAM in der Regel.

Nebenbei: welche CPUs für DDR4 sollen denn schon in den nächsten Wochen erscheinen? Meines Wissens stehen erstmal nur neue "Refresh"-CPUs für den Sockel 1150 an, und ganz neue mit Boards für DDR4 kommen frühestens im Herbst, dann ggf. auch erstmal nur für Server ^^ 




> Nochmal mach ich nicht den gleichen Fehler wie damals mit DDR2,...wenige Tage später kam DDR3 raus,und meine Kiste war schon veraltet.


 Sorry, aber das ist völliger Unfug. Als DDR3 rauskam, war DDR2 noch lange nicht veraltet, vor allem war DDR3 eine Weile nach der Einführung noch schweineteuer. Nur weil es "was neues" gibt, ist das ältere ja noch lange nicht VERaltet... 

Hier zb: Preisentwicklung f  das war eines der ersten 8GB-Kits DDR3 - das kostete 350-450€, dann ab ca Juli 2010 185€, erst Anfang 2011 war das dann richtig günstig (keine 50€), das ist also ca. 3 Jahre her. Wenn Du jetzt sagst, dass Du ein System hast, bei dem kurz danach DDR3 rauskam, dann geh ich mal davon aus, dass Du wohl nen Sockel 775 oder AMD AM2 hattest? Dann hast Du das ja sicher nicht erst 2011 gekauft, als DDR3 erschwinglich wurde, oder? Sonst hättest Du damals nämlich nicht das Problem "(angeblich) veraltetes RAM", sondern eher "veraltete CPU"    

Du bekommst zudem seit langem für DDR2-RAM auch gebraucht noch so viel, dass Du davon quasi die gleiche Menge DDR3 neu kaufen kannst. D.h. selbst wenn Du jetzt das "veraltete" RAM hast, ist es keine Belastung, dass Du DDR3 neu kaufen musst und nicht schon damals DDR3 hattest.


----------



## Batze (1. Mai 2014)

Piri777 schrieb:


> Hallo und schönen guten Abend,
> 
> gesterm kam dann nun mein PC und soweit ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Doch an einen normalen Gebrauch ist nicht zu denken - das Bild flackert sehr stark oben und unten am Bildschirm, bis hin zum kompletten Absturz. Ich habe mehrfach die Grafikkartentreiber de und wieder installiert, habe sogar Windows komplett neu draufgespielt und habe einen "Fachmann gefragt", der ebenfalls überfordert schien.
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach, schick die Kiste zurück.
Du  hast Geld dafür bezahlt, wohl nicht unerheblich wenig, dafür kannst du eine Leistung einfordern. Kommt diese nicht zustande, basta.
Wenn du da erst Stunden brauchst um überhaupt das bezahlte Produkt benutzen zu können ist der Gegenwert nicht gegeben.
So leid es mir tut und du wieder warten must auf einen neuen PC, aber die Kiste ist Schrott. Da helfen auch keine Verbesserungen seitens der Community hier. Das sind dann auch nur Not Lösungen. das kann es ja nicht sein.
Die Kiste muss laufen, ohne wenn und aber, dafür hast du dein gutes Geld bezahlt.
Schick das Teil zurück und fordere ein einwandfreies Produkt an.
So geht es ja nun mal gar nicht.


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe es mittlerweile soweit, dass alles top funktioniert, bis ich eben die vermaldeiten Grafikkartentreiber installiere. Ich werde morgen nochmal 13.2 statt 14.4 probieren (weiß nicht mehr, ob ich bei all den Versuchen das schon probiert habe). Dann werde ich bei Asus anrufen, ob es irgendwie Treiber für meinen Monitor Asus VS248H gibt, da ich die angeblich beilegte Treiber-CD nicht finde und auf der Internetseite finde ich nur eine nicht relevante Software zum Download. 

Nochmal die wichtigen Specs: 

*Prozessor* Xeon E3-1230v3

*Mainboard* ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer

*Grafikkarte* XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation Edition


Könnte es etwas bringen, wenn ich den Bildschirmtreiber, welcher beim Grafikkartentreiber enthalten ist, nicht installier? Gibt es generell irgendeinen einfachen Lösungsweg, der das Problem beheben könnte? Der Monitor wird nur als Standard Monitor im Geräte-Manager erkannt, vielleicht liegt es wirklich nur an Treibern für den. Ich bin aktuell alleine und ich bezweifel, dass ich den PC irgendwie verpackt bekomme 

lg Pierre

PS: Mit DVI ist das Bild deutlich angenehmer als mit HDMI. Ist das normal?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Piri777 schrieb:


> Also ich habe es mittlerweile soweit, dass alles top funktioniert, bis ich eben die vermaldeiten Grafikkartentreiber installiere. Ich werde morgen nochmal 13.2 statt 14.4 probieren (weiß nicht mehr, ob ich bei all den Versuchen das schon probiert habe). Dann werde ich bei Asus anrufen, ob es irgendwie Treiber für meinen Monitor Asus VS248H gibt, da ich die angeblich beilegte Treiber-CD nicht finde und auf der Internetseite finde ich nur eine nicht relevante Software zum Download.


 CD is eh fürn Arsch   für den monitor brauchst Du aber an sich normalerweise keine Treiber.

Fürs Board: ASRock > Fatal1ty Z87 Killer  da mal je nach Betriebssystem runterladen, auf jeden Fall die

Audio
Inf
Intel Engine Management
Netzwerk
USB3.0


Und die installieren, dann mal Windows-Updates suchen lassen und erst danach (nach nem PC Neustart) die Grafiktreiber







> PS: Mit DVI ist das Bild deutlich angenehmer als mit HDMI. Ist das normal?


 Nein, außer vlt. du hast in den Treiberoptionen für DVI und HDMI jeweils andere Grundeinstellungen ^^  Tritt der Hauptfehler denn mit beiden Kabeln auf? Wenn nein, dann ist vlt nur das eine Kabel defekt?


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, außer vlt. du hast in den Treiberoptionen für DVI und HDMI jeweils andere Grundeinstellungen ^^  Tritt der Hauptfehler denn mit beiden Kabeln auf? Wenn nein, dann ist vlt nur das eine Kabel defekt?



Bei HDMI habe ich den Fehler der schwarzen Ränder um's Bild, das kann ich aber mit Overscan reparieren. Sobald ich es auf Vollbild "skaliere", habe ich den Fehler der Bildwackelei etc. Wenn nur ein Prozent am Rand frei bleibt, geht es. Allerdings ist mit den installierten Treibern das Bild so ganz leicht "schwammig" und unscharf. Man merkt, dass da was nicht stimmt. Mit DVI habe ich es, Stand jetzt, noch nicht probiert. Ich hatte das ganze Prozedere mit DVI schon durchgemacht, da war sofort Vollbild und eben der Bildfehler. Morgen werde ich Treiber 13.2 nochmal mit DVI direkt probieren. Randinfo: Das HDMI-Kabel ist ein Kabel von Harman & Kardon für eine Anlage. Habe ich aber auch schon als Kabel für Konsole an Fernseher genutzt, keine Fehler aufgefallen.

Die Treiber des Mainboards sind komplett installiert, allerdings von der beiliegenden CD. Windows-Updates lass ich noch suchen dann. 


Mich wundert eben, dass der Monitor im Geräte-Manager nicht als ein Asus erkannt wird. Leider weiß ich jetzt spontan aus'm Kopf nicht mehr, ob das auch so ist, wenn die Treiber der Grafikkarte installiert sind. Ich glaube aber schon

lg Pierre


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

So, zu später Nacht ein kleiner Statusbericht.

Nachdem ich alles fein säuberlich installiert habe, funktioniert es nun in gewünschter Qualität mit DVI + Grafikkartentreiber. Auch ein Spiel konnte ich starten und merkte keinerlei Probleme (Landmark auf Ultra).

Was mich nur aktuell noch stört und verwundert: Bei YouTube-Videos (egal ob in groß oder Vollbild), hat das Bild ganz kurze Wackler drin, die keine Sekunde dauern und in unregelmäßigen Abständen auftauchen. Mal 3-4 hintereinander, mal eine Minute keine. Gibt es dafür eine Lösung? Ist wie gesagt ein ASUS VS248H und an sich sollte es EIGENTLICH nicht am Strom liegen. Monitor ist an eine Mehrfachleiste angeschlossen, die sonst nur 1 Stecker hat, Rechner ist an eine andere Mehrsteckerleiste angebracht, die sonst nur mein Handyladegerät beherbergt. Und Strom würde nicht dazu passen, dass ich ein aufwändiges Spiel fehlerfrei spielen kann. Ideen jemand?  Habe jetzt so viel Mist irgendwie hingebogen, da wird das auch noch klappen *g*

lg Pierre


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Hat NUR das Video wackler, oder auch die youtube-Website drumherum? ^^


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Alles wackelt sozusagen 

Bei YouTube Videos im Vollbildmodus, als auch auf "größer". Bei der kleinsten Videogröße ist es mir nicht aufgefallen. Twitch.tv wackelt und generell alle Sachen am Desktop ab und zu mal sehr selten - nur bei den Videos fällt es auf. Spiele aber eben komplett fehlerfrei. 

Getestet mit FF und Chrome


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Also, das wird sicher eher einfach nur ein Problem mit dem eigentlichen Video sein, vielleicht mit Flash oder so. Schau mal, dass Flash und auch Java aktuell sind.


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Zu überprüfen, ob Flash und Java aktuell sind, kann ich mal machen, stimmt.

Aber das würde doch nicht erklären, warum der Bildschirm manchmal mit reinen Desktop-Anwendungen diese minimalen Aussetzer hat, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Piri777 schrieb:


> Zu überprüfen, ob Flash und Java aktuell sind, kann ich mal machen, stimmt.
> 
> Aber das würde doch nicht erklären, warum der Bildschirm manchmal mit reinen Desktop-Anwendungen diese minimalen Aussetzer hat, oder?


 Wenn es wirklich Aussetzer sind, dann nicht. Da würde ich eher vermuten, dass mit der Grafikkarte was nicht stimmt. Vlt. lad mal den MSI-Afterburner runter und setz den Takt mal testweise absichtlich ein wenig RUNTER, ob es dann keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Habe Java und Flash installiert und mir MSI Afterburner runtergeladen. Allerdings bin ich da extrem vorsichtig und weiß nicht, was ich wie wo warum optimieren kann. 

MSI Afterburner

So sieht das bei mir aus, während ich einen Stream schau. Welche Regler soll ich mal nach oben/unten schrauben? 

lg


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Einfach core clock ein bisschen runterstellen zum Test. Das wird auch nicht für immer gespeichert, wenn Du das nicht absichtlich speicherst.FALLS es nach dem Umstellen andere Probleme gibt, startest Du einfach den neu


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich bin da absolut komplett unerfahren auf dem Gebiet, also viel Geduld mitbringen  Habe ein wenig gelesen und gesehen, dass man anfangs erstmal um 25MHz erhöhen soll, daher hab ich das umgekehrt gemacht und mal um 20 verringert. Dann auf apply und dann Video gestartet, immer noch dieser Aussetzer. Ich versteh nur eben nicht, warum es bei einem Spiel absolut 0 komma 0 Probleme gibt und ganz selten auf dem Desktop und recht häufig bei Videos dieser Fehler auftritt. Hat die Grafikkarte eventuell sogar zu wenig von allem eingestellt und "braucht" quasi mehr Aufgaben? 

Kann man zu den MSI Afterburner Werten denn generell noch irgendwas sagen, damit man das optimieren kann? Ich bin da heillos überfordert und kenne die ganzen Möglichkeiten zur eventuellen Optimierung des Systems gar nicht 

Wenn ich Euch nicht hätte....^^ Bzw speziell dich Herb  Tausend Dank für deinen Support! Kann ich gar nicht oft genug sagen 

lg Pierre


*Edit* Habe bei "Settings" die Option gefunden, dass man konstante Spannung erzwingen kann, da manche Grafikkarten in den Energiesparmodus gehen und das zu Störungen führen kann. Sollte ich das mal ausprobieren? Klingt ja relativ passend zu meinem Problem.

*Edit 2* Habe die Option (Edit 1) noch nicht aktiviert (warte da erst auf ein Okay von euch, sicher ist sicher  ) aber mal getestet, was passiert, wenn ich ein Spiel laufen lass und dann Videos gucke...zwecks Spannungserhöhung. Und tatsächlich..das Video lief fehlerfrei.


----------



## Blechbuex (2. Mai 2014)

Du hängst dich zu sehr nur am RAM auf.Es ist aber so das eine neue Board Architektur plus RAM Plus neue CPU (plus 2 Kerne) plus neue SSD Schnittstelle schon eine ganze menge ausmacht.
Natürlich werde ich mir keine 8 Gigabyte DDR4 RAm für 450 Euro kaufen wollen.
wenn das wirklich so teuer wird,warte ich eben noch etwas länger.
Aber ich werde jedenfalls kein DDR 3 Zeugs mehr kaufen.


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Also mir erschließt sich ja immer noch nicht so ganz, was die RAM Diskussion mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun hat 

Aber macht ihr mal


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2014)

@Piri: Du hast Recht, wollte schon die Futtertüte aufmachen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Piri777 schrieb:


> *Edit 2* Habe die Option (Edit 1) noch nicht aktiviert (warte da erst auf ein Okay von euch, sicher ist sicher  ) aber mal getestet, was passiert, wenn ich ein Spiel laufen lass und dann Videos gucke...zwecks Spannungserhöhung. Und tatsächlich..das Video lief fehlerfrei.


 Dann lass es ruhig so, sofern es nur ein bisschen mehr ist. Möglicherweise ist das Modell nicht 100% korrekt auf die Treiber abgestimmt, und ein bisschen mehr Spannung löst das Problem bereits. Da kann es auch sein, dass es zB mit nem anderen Mainboard und anderen Mainboardtreibern wiederum auch ohne Anpassung klappt - manchmal gibt es eben kuriose Einzelfälle.

Aber ansonsten würde ich hardwareversand kontaktieren, ob die Karte vlt nicht ganz okay ist


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann lass es ruhig so, sofern es nur ein bisschen mehr ist. Möglicherweise ist das Modell nicht 100% korrekt auf die Treiber abgestimmt, und ein bisschen mehr Spannung löst das Problem bereits. Da kann es auch sein, dass es zB mit nem anderen Mainboard und anderen Mainboardtreibern wiederum auch ohne Anpassung klappt - manchmal gibt es eben kuriose Einzelfälle.
> 
> Aber ansonsten würde ich hardwareversand kontaktieren, ob die Karte vlt nicht ganz okay ist



Ich glaube, ich habe mich da ein wenig ungünstig ausgedrückt. Ich hab an der Spannung an sich nichts verändert (trau mich das nicht), ich habe lediglich im Hintergrund ein Spiel offen gehabt. Ich denke mir das nämlich quasi so: Die Grafikkarte ist ein schnelles Auto mit viel PS im 5ten Gang...fährt mim Desktopbereich und bei Videos aber nur 10-15km/h und kommt dadurch ins Stottern. Was kann ich denn dauerhaftes dagegen machen? Ich will ja nicht immer ein Spiel laufen lassen  Muss ich die Spannung erhöhen? Welche? Um wieviel? ARGH.... Zum Ende hin wird es nochmal kompliziert *g*


lg Pierre


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2014)

Lade dir, falls nicht schon vorhanden, mal das Tool GPU-Z herunter. Dieses lässt sich auch ohne Installation starten. Schau dort mal nach, welche BIOS Version auf der Karte ist.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du mal nachsiehst, welche Spannung die Karte bei Games hat (vlt. sieht man das an einem der Graphen vom Afterburner? ) , könntest Du das natürlich auch fest einstellen - aber das wäre an sich nicht korrekt, denn die Karte SOLL ja bei wenig Last stromsparend bleiben... ^^


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Meine BIOS Version lautet:

015.041.000.000.000000 (113-280X_GD5_3G_130805KLA1-W8 


Ich probier alles, was ein Einsenden einzelner Teile / des ganzen PC's irgendwie verhindert *g* Bestimmt kann man da irgendetwas basteln mit der Taktung oder der Spannung oder was auch immer ^^


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2014)

Hmm, das BIOS scheint ganz neu zu sein. 

Du könntest jetzt zwar versuchen, die vorige Version zu flashen, da das aber nicht ungefährlich ist, lassen wir das mal.


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Werte bei Landmark auf Ultra

Landmark ist schon relativ aufwändig und getestet habe ich es auf Ultra - aber 99% Auslastung klingen nach zu viel, oder? Die Temperatur war ganz leicht ansteigend.

*seufz*


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2014)

Ach, solche Benchmakrprogramme sind darauf ausgelegt, die Grafikkarte bis zum Äußersten zu quälen. 
Solche Auslastungen sind idR weit entfernt von der Spielerealität.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Nein, 99% müssen es sogar sein - die Benchmark will die Karte ja fordern, bis es nicht mehr weitergeht. Das ist wie beim Gewichtheben, da hebt der Athlet ja auch das Maximum und nicht 10 Mal die Hälfte seines Maximums


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Hilfe, ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof 

Ich habe Landmark gestartet. Landmark ist ein Sandbox-Spiel, welches so ähnlich ist, wie Minecraft. Und da habe ich parallel GPU-Z laufen lassen und auch MSI Afterburner gestartet..und es wurden 99% Auslastung angezeigt. 

Oder versteh ich mittlerweile komplett etwas falsch?


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2014)

Oh, ach so. Land*mark* klingt so benchmarkig.  Nö, wenn's Sandbox, die Welt riesig ist, steigt die Auslastung schon an.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Piri777 schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof
> 
> Ich habe Landmark gestartet. Landmark ist ein Sandbox-Spiel, welches so ähnlich ist, wie Minecraft. Und da habe ich parallel GPU-Z laufen lassen und auch MSI Afterburner gestartet..und es wurden 99% Auslastung angezeigt.
> 
> Oder versteh ich mittlerweile komplett etwas falsch?


 
auch bei Spielen kann die Auslastung ans Maximum gehen, wenn die CPU da nicht vorher ein Limit setzt. Die Karte versucht halt, soviele Bilder pro Sekunde zu berechnen, wie möglich.


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Okay, das beruhigt mich. Wobei dafür dann ca 30-40 FPS recht wenig scheinen. 

Was würdet ihr mir denn noch empfehlen als Lösung für mein "Desktop-Problem" ? Es ist wirklich merkwürdig...bei Vollbild gibt's den Wackler, bei normalem Bild nicht. Aber mit einem laufenden Spiel gibt's den Fehler überhaupt nicht - ich bin mit meinem, eh schon sehr geringen, Latein komplett am Ende ^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem Vollbild hat sicher was mit der Software zu tun - vermutlich verlangt flash oder so ganz kurz mehr Power, dann taktet die Karte schnell um - oder vlt ist es sogar die CPU - und Du hast nen Wackler. Vlt. stört auch einfach nur zB Dein Virenscanner oder so.

Evlt. hilft es was, den PC auf "Höchstleistung" zu stellen bei Systemsteuerung, System und Hardware, Energieeinstellungen


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Schade, das mit der Energieoption war eine super Idee und wäre toll gewesen, wenn es geklappt hätte - leider nein 

Ich erzähl nochmal genauer: Der Bildschirm wackelt für eine Minisekunde, da sieht man am oberen Rand horizontal schwarz weiße Streifen und dann ist das Bild wieder okay. Manchmal taucht es auf, wenn irgendetwas kleines am Desktop selbst mache, manchmal taucht es auf, wenn ich einen Tab wechsel, recht häufig bei Videos und Streams (ich glaube aber, wie gesagt, ab einer gewissen Größe erst). Flash und Java sind installiert und aktuell. 

Takt / Spannung ändern? Wenn ja, wie und um welchen Wert? 

Irgendwelche Treiber erneuern?

Irgendeine Software, die ich noch installieren muss für die Browser? Wobei das gegen die Bildwackler auf dem Desktop spricht.

Irgendetwas im CCC einstellen? Da gibt es ja ein paar DVI Optionen. 

Spannungseinstellungen aktivieren bei MSI Afterburner und irgendwas dort verändern? 


So viele Möglichkeiten, so viele potenzielle Fehlerquellen ._. Langsam ist es demotivierend ^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

An sich darf nichts anderes "nötig" sein außer neueste Treiber - du kannst aber mal andere Treiber für die Grafikkarte ausprobiern, ältere oder auch den aktuellsten Beta-Treiber


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2014)

Was zeigt den GPU-Z denn für einen GPU Kerntakt im Desktopbetrieb an? Die Werte findest du unter dem "Sensors" Reiter.


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

GPU-Z Werte

Habe mal ein Foto von gemacht, vielleicht hat irgendein Wert ja eine Aussagekraft  Nichts unversucht lassen. 

lg Pierre


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2014)

Probier mal im CCC bei AMD Overdrive, die 2D Taktrate von 300 auf 400MHz zu erhöhen, beim Speicher auf 300MHz.


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

AMD Overdrive Übersicht

Ich bin, was das angeht, wie gesagt sehr vorsichtig, daher frag ich nochmal nach. Ich vermisse da die Einstellung, die aktuelle Taktrate zu verändern, ich will doch nicht den maximalen Takt verändern, oder´? 


Ach und zu der Sache mit den aktuellen Treibern nochmal: Ich habe momentan 13.12 drauf. Mit HDMI und ohne die allerneuesten Windows Updates usw hat 14.4 Probleme gemacht - generell hörte ich, dass 14.4 ein paar Probleme macht und 13.12 sehr stabil läuft. Meinungen dazu?

lg und nach wie vor 1000 mal Danke für die Mühen


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Der 13.12 sollte stabil gehen, aber vlt mal den 13.10 testen oder 13.9 - weiß grad nicht, welchen von denen es gab (die Ziffern bedeuten ja Jahr.Monat  )

und vlt gibt es ja für dein Board ein neueres BIOS, auch das könnte ein Grund sein.



bin aber ab jetzt weg, bekomme Besuch


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bin aber ab jetzt weg, bekomme Besuch



Viel Spaß, schönen Abend!


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2014)

Das Flackern kommt irgendwie von den Taktraten im 2D Modus. Die werden zu niedrig gesetzt, oder so.
Kommt bei nicht gerade wenigen AMD Karten vor. Manchmal hilft ein Treiber-, manchmal ein BIOS Update.


----------



## Piri777 (2. Mai 2014)

Habe mir das ATITool heruntergeladen, weil man damit wohl das ganz gut machen können soll. Aber es sagt mir, dass der Kernel Mode Driver nicht läuft. "The Kernel Mode Driver does not seem to be running. A device Driver is required for communication with your video hardware." 

Also ist da wohl immer noch irgendein §&%#+ Fehler mit den Treibern oder mit...was auch immer


----------



## Piri777 (3. Mai 2014)

Also mal zum aktuellen Stand und der Zukunft meines PC's:

Ich werde morgen einen letzten Versuch starten, es alles akribischst installieren, konfigurieren und machen - wenn das keinen Erfolg bringt, werde ich Hardware austauschen.

Die Grafikkarte wird gegen eine GTX 770 getauscht, von AMD hab ich momentan genug  Nach ein wenig lesen habe ich mich für die Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 entschieden, weiß aber nicht, welche Version davon.

*1. Version* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0, 4GB GDDR5

Braucht das Ding 4GB GDDR5 oder ist das nur ein Verkaufsargument ohne große Veränderung? Sie ist schließlich grob 70€ teurer als die anderen Versionen.

*2. Version* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC, 2GB DDR5

Die ist dann schon "von Haus aus" overclocked und ist ein Stück günstiger als die normale Version. Warum? Wie wirkt sich das auf die Karte aus?

*3. Version* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X, 2GB GDDR5

Das wäre dann die "normale" Version der Karte. Viel zu sagen gibt's da vermutlich nicht.

Des Weiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Mainboard nicht eventuell ein Störenfaktor ist. Vielleicht sollte ich das auch tauschen? Aktueller Favorit wäre da ASRock Z87 Extreme4, welches generell gut bewertet wird. Weiß aber nicht, ob das irgendeinen Sinn macht. 

Was ich mich noch frage: Tut diese Tortur aus Umbau, diversen Win7 Neuinstallationen, diversen Abstürzen und lauter so Sachen einem PC längerfristig weh oder steckt der das gut weg? Habe mindestens 5mal Windows neuinstalliert (aus Gründen  )

Drückt mir die Daumen für eine schnelle Lösung!

lg Pierre


----------



## svd (3. Mai 2014)

Für maximal FullHD muss es keine 4GB Karte sein.

Die übertaktete Karte ist halt schneller, als die normale. Weshalb sie günstiger ist, weiß nur HWV, hehe.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Mainboard der Grund für die Störungen ist, tippe noch immer auf die 280X. (Oder evtl. das Netzteil.)

Umbauen und Neuinstallieren tut einem PC nichts. Solange du nicht grob fahrlässig bist und zB mit dem Schaubenzieher abrutscht oder während des laufensden Betriebes an der Hardware herumspielst.


----------



## Piri777 (3. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das Mainboard der Grund für die Störungen ist, tippe noch immer auf die 280X. (Oder evtl. das Netzteil.)



Das Netzteil...hm..vielleicht liegt es daran, dass es mit 630W zu überdimensioniert ist? Vielleicht verursacht das ja die Schwankungen...wobei mit der Grafikkarte (den Treibern) definitiv auch etwas nicht stimmt. 



svd schrieb:


> Umbauen und Neuinstallieren tut einem PC nichts. Solange du nicht grob fahrlässig bist und zB mit dem Schaubenzieher abrutscht oder während des laufensden Betriebes an der Hardware herumspielst.



Ich dachte immer, dass Hard Resets und hängengebliebenes Windows immer irgendwie die Lebensdauer verkürzt. Aber umso besser


----------



## svd (3. Mai 2014)

Nein, das Netzteil ist an und für sich eh gut.

Naja, so schnell geht eine Festplatte dabei nicht kaputt. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist Datenverlust, wenn zB während eines Schreibvorgangs einfach abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Piri777 (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen  Ich mal wieder *g*

Ich überlege aktuell, ob ich den PC komplett an Hardwareversand zurückschicke, mir das Geld überweisen lasse und mir den PC bei Mindfactory zusammenstellen lass und dann durch eine örtliche PC Werkstatt zusammenbauen lass. Ich habe die Schnauze aktuell ziemlich voll von HWV, hatte gestern ein seehr unfreundliches Gespräch am Telefon.

Ich habe nichts sonderlich großartiges mit dem PC gemacht und er ist erst ein paar Tage alt, Originalverpackungen etc sind vorhanden. Meint ihr, ich kriege da (annähernd) 100% des Geldes zurück?

Fragen: 

Ich habe zum PC einen Monitor und Fritz USB W-Lan Stick gekauft. Muss ich die ebenfalls zurückgeben oder kann ich die behalten? 

Meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung auf Mindfactory wäre Mindfactory Warenkorb. Geht das? Bei Alternate konnte ich keinen Xeon E3 mit einem Z87 Mainboard kombinieren. Passen die eventuell doch nicht zusammen?

Ich will doch nur einen funktionierenden PC 

lg Pierre


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2014)

Du kannst nen Widerruf machen, natürlich auch NUR vom PC und den Rest behalten. Aber dann gibt es einen Abzug, weil das ja eine individuelle Zusammenstellung ist - die müssen den PC ja wieder komplett auseinanderbauen. Und vielleicht auch nen kleinen Abzug zusätzlich wegen der Nutzung. Du kannst aber auch normal reklamieren, dann müssen die halt schauen, was der Fehler ist - in DEM Fall müsste man Dir alles zurückgeben, wenn man den Fehler nach idR 2 Versuchen beseitigen kann. 

Du kannst ja mal hier schauen http://www.hardwareversand.de/revocation.jsp , wobei die Werte nur als ORIENTIERUNG gelten - und "PCs", da weiß nicht, ob damit auch zuammengebaute-PCs gemeint sind oder nur die fertig-PCs, die hardwareversand ja auch noch anbietet. 

Wenn es jetzt einfach nur eine Rücksendung von Einzelteilen wäre, dann wäre das bei hwardwareversand kein Problem, da bekäme man auch 100% vom Kaufpreis zurück und auch sehr schnell, das hatte ich 2 mal wegen ner Grafikkarte. Und zwar 100% OBWOHL in der tabelle an sich steht, dass es evlt. nur 85% sind, wenn man die bereits in Betrieb hatte. Kannst Du denn nicht auf Absprache NUR die Grafikkarte zurücksenden und ne andere nehmen? Und warum wurde das Gespräch denn unfreundlich? Vlt. nur Pech gehabt mit nem Mitarbeiter, oder Samstags-Überlastung  

Das mit dem "von einem anderen Shop zusammenbauen lassen" hätte Dein Problem aber ja auch nicht verhindert, denn offenbar ist das Problem ja nicht durch einen fehlerhaften Zusammenbau passiert.

Ein Z87-Baord würde auch passen, aber an sich braucht man das halt nur für nen 4670k oder 4770k. Es schadet aber natürlich nicht für nen Xeon


----------



## Piri777 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich habe einfach ein wenig mein Vertrauen in hwv verloren und denke, bei Mindfactory wäre der Prozess deutlich schneller. Ich bin (ehrenamtlicher) Redakteur für mehrere Spieleseiten und brauche meinen PC daher eigentlich doch recht schnell. Am Telefon nannte mir die Dame eine Bearbeitungszeit von mindestens 10 Tagen, eher mehr...wäre aktuell viel los.

Ich bin mir ja nicht 100% sicher, ob es wirklich an der Grafikkarte liegt, der PC macht teilweise "verrückte" Sachen, die ich mir generell nicht erklären kann. Ich bin zwar absolut kein Fachmann, aber ich mag behaupten, dass ich an sich nichts Grobes falsch gemacht habe. Das ist dieses Gefühl...diese Unsicherheit, dass der PC irgendwie einen Schuss weg hat. Ich mag lieber ein gutes Gefühl haben und nicht jeden Tag hoffen müssen, dass er hält. Wenn ich dafür dann einen geringen Unterschied zum Kaufpreis in Kauf nehmen muss, dafür dann aber bei Mindfactory eh Geld und Zeit spare, ist es mir das wert. Ich verbuche das einfach unter "Erfahrung" und "lustige Geschichten beim PC-Kauf" *g*

Beim Rumschrauben am PC bin ich sehr unsicher und will das eigentlich nicht machen. Wenn es dann mit der neuen Grafikkarte nicht funktioniert, dann dauert es wieder und da bin ich jetzt ziemlich gebrandmarkt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2014)

Wenn das Problem doch nicht an der Graka liegt, wäre es natürlich so, dass es auch mit ner neuen Karte Problem gibt.

Dann musst Du den PC widerrufen, am besten mit dem Hinweis, dass evlt auch Defekt vorliegt, du aber einen Widerruf machst, da du dringend einen PC benötigst und nicht auf eine Reklamationsbearbeitung warten kannst


----------



## Piri777 (9. Mai 2014)

Sooo...

PC ist zurückgeschickt worden an Hardwareversand, neuer PC von Mindfactory steht hier und funktioniert, an sich, einwandfrei. Da stimmt der Zusammenbau und die Technik. Bin jetzt aber auch nicht mehr bei den AMD Grafikkarten, sondern bei Nvidia...meine AMD Erfahrungen waren bisher alle negativ (weswegen letztlich auch immer).

Neben dem Statusupdate und dem "Danke" an alle, die mir sehr geholfen haben, muss ich leider auch nochmal eine (relativ sicher) softwareseitige Frage stellen: Ich hab den PC fertig konfiguriert bekommen, Nvidia Treiber waren drauf und ich denke auch die Mainboard Treiber (Beim Gerätemanager steht nirgends ein Fragezeichen oder Ausrufezeichen). Ich habe via Windows Updates die nötigen Updates runtergeladen. Aber etwas stimmt mit den Downloads bei zB chip.de nicht - entweder sie öffnen sich erst gar nicht, oder Chrome möchte mir ein Bild mit runterladen...also irgendwas ist da faul. Dachte, es liegt vielleicht am Browser, aber Geforce Experience hatte ein Update, ich wollte es ausführen, konnte ich wieder einen Watch Dogs Banner runterladen oder das abbrechen...ich natürlich abgebrochen, auf installieren geklickt beim Update, Adminrechte zur Verfügung gestellt und dann...tut sich nichts mehr. Sobald ich jetzt Geforce Experience starte, kommt immer wieder das und ich kann es nicht mehr nutzen, da sich bei Abbruch des Downloads das Programm wieder minimiert. 
Skype konnte ich via Chip auch nicht runterladen, sobald ich es gestartet habe, hatte ich nur einen weißen Bildschirm im Skype Menü...das konnte ich aber mit einer neuen Verknüpfung und dem Hinzufügen von /legacylogin beheben. Generell ist das Verhalten aber komisch und sollte nicht normal sein. Spieledownloads (Grade lädt TESO, EverQuest Landmark hat schon geladen) funktionieren einwandfrei.

Ich nutze den aktuellsten Chrome, habe, denke ich, soweit alle Treiber, nutze als Antiviren-Programm Avira und ansonste...hm 

Apropos Avira...bei der Installation dessen kam der Fehler "Die Ordnungszahl 459 wurde in der DLL "urlmon.dll" nicht gefunden" auf. Installieren konnte ich es zwar, aber vielleicht hängt das in irgendeiner Form zusammen? 

Ich kann immerhin spielen und Videos gucken, das ist schonmal gut...wenn jetzt noch der Download klappt - juhu  

lg Pierre


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2014)

Dieses Gforce Experience bringt an sich nix, lass das einfach weg. Wegen des Problems schau mal, ob es Updates für Flash und Java gibt. und teste auch mal nen anderen Browser.

zudem kann es gut sein, dass es neuere Treiber gibt - da musst du mal beim Boardhersteller schauen und auch ggf. noch bei Nvidia - nen PC grad für Gaming MUSS man immer mal manuell updaten, da hilft es nix, das schon beim Kauf den Shop machen zu lassen. Damit schiebt man maximal das eigene "Erste Mal" beim selber updaten nur auf  




Und wegen des anderen PCs: am Zusammenbau lag das 100pro nicht, da war was mit der Grafikkarte nicht okay, entweder Hardware oder "nur" Softwareseitig


----------



## Piri777 (10. Mai 2014)

Jetzt funktioniert alles  (Zumindest aktuell)

Lösung(en) war(en): Zum einen das Service Pack 1 Update Pack von Winfuture, damit wurden diverse Problemchen behoben. Zum anderen lag es bei Avira, dass ich bei Konfiguration -> Allgemeines -> Gefahrenkategorien auf "Alle aktivieren" bin...das führt dazu, dass die optionalen Toolbars/Zusatzprogramme bei den ganzen Installationen von Chip als Virus appl/downloader.gen erkannt werden. Da man die mit einem Klick ganz leicht deaktivieren kann, geht davon in der Regel keine Gefahr aus.

Abschließend kann ich sagen, dass es zwar einige Probleme gab (vielleicht muss ich auch noch meine Festplatte austauschen lassen, die macht unschöne Geräusche) aber letztendlich klappt dann wohl doch endlich mal alles  Dank Euch! Und einiges gelernt habe ich dabei auch noch - juhu *g*

lg Pierre


----------



## svd (10. Mai 2014)

Na, Gott sei Dank. Das war ja eine schwere Geburt.


----------

